# Annoyed about pre-conception testing



## NaturalMamma (Nov 22, 2001)

I had some blood work-up done and was under the assumption that the pre-conception testing my Dr ordered was just blood type, rubella titre, syphillus and CBC. He told me these would be the tests.









Turns out they also ran an HIV.







I was livid about this b/c I should have been given a document of consent to sign (I would not have had them run it. I know I'm not HIV+) Thank God it didn't turn up w/a false negative (which can happen, I once was a medical lab tech. they don't care if it's a false pos., for example, once you get a pos on an HIV, you can never ever donate blood again--even if they do another test and it comes up neg, neg, neg.). I would hate for that to be falsely documented and then if I get pg, the state would be making me take all kinds of drugs. And, of course, my baby would *not* be allowed to breasfeed.

I'm just so ticked off about this. I should have double-checked w/the lab drawing my blood for the panel.









And while I'm ranting--so I'm Aneg--we already have a child and my DH and DD are both Aneg. So why is the docs' office concerned about Rh issues??? Unless I get impregnated by a celestial being, there is no chance of me having an Rh pos baby.

The literature from the RE's office says "...during the early stages of pg, we *always* prescribe Progesterone to support the lining of the uterus. Pls disregard the instructions on the progesterone label to not use this medication during pregnancy.."







Not without showing me that I *need* it.

Ok, I'm done...I've had a bad day.









Cindi


----------



## babycarrier (Apr 2, 2004)

What a rotten doctor experience! So sorry you had to endure this. Are you able to find someone else to work with?


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

That's a big "No No" to test you for the HIV without telling you this. You should have the option to accept or decline after being told about risk factors for the disease.
You could have opted to not have the blood type and Rh factor done. The doctor only knows as much as you tell him or her. What if you didn't tell them about the pregnancy back in college that was with a different partner? Or didn't mention that DH isn't the FOB? I realize that this isn't you, but there are those people out there.

You certainly can address the HIV test with your doctor and remind them that they should have told you that this was a test that was included.


----------



## BohoMama (Jun 26, 2003)

Cindi,
You aren't just having a bad day, you have a practitioner who shows no respect for your legal rights, and who is conducting experiments on a large group of pregnant women and their babies (the hormones.) Do you know a lawyer?

I'm not suggesting that you need to take this buffoon to court (though that may be an option), but there's nothing like a letter written in legalese to make your complaints heard.

Write this high-handed practitioner a letter that is both very formal and very strongly worded. If you have the time and resources to devote to any kind of follow-up (such as getting newspaper coverage or putting the word out to lots of other women) you should be explicit about the steps you plan to take.

As for the rH and std tests, I think they are hedging their bets against the possible appearance of rogue (extramarital) genes or diseases. You can understand why they wouldn't just take patients' word on their faithfulness - even if they are model wives, their husbands may not be so virtuous.


----------



## Electra375 (Oct 2, 2002)

You should file a complaint with the Department of Health of your state, the AMA board of your state, and your insurance company. What your doctors did is wrong (if not illegal, not sure).
Find a new doctor, run, run fast... Progest.. for ALL patients -- seriously ridiculous and dangerous.
Of course, know this, I refused testing and the office fired me! So, I went to a mw and had a homebirth after 2 c/s -- craziness. I have filed a complaint against the doctor for terminating my care, while I'm pleased as punch with my hba2c, it is a professional ethics issue. And honestly I want to see him scquirm.


----------

